
Games getting us through Covid-19 - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/04/the-games-getting-us-through-covid-19-blocks-animals-whatever-death-stranding-is/
======
easytiger
Call of Duty warzone has exploded with more than 50 million users. Timing wise
it came out at just the right time, is free to play (though buying the game
brings significant benefits).

